# What do you want to see in a Timeshare Resort Review



## TUGBrian

*Note as of 4/4/2013 these changes are live in the resort review section!*


Need some input from the class here folks =)

If you were READING a timeshare review, what information would you like to see included in each review.

IE what im looking for are items to implement in the review submission process that will be included on each review, on top of whatever free form review the OP decides to include.

Im looking at things like

1. Room/Unit #  (free form box, optional entry)
2. internet access:  1. In Room free 2. in room paid 3. lobby only paid  4. lobby only free 5. none
3. room size: can use same dropdown box for our resale/rental form with studio/1br/2brlockout etc etc
4. Interval Type:  drop down box for  1. owner 2. rental 3. exchange
5. Parking: 1. On Site Free  2. On Site paid  3. offsite parking only
6.  laundry 1. in room 2. on site 3. none
7. Deck/Balcony in room  1. yes 2. no
8. Convenience store 1. on site 2. within walking distance 3. none
9. unexpected fees for visitors 1. yes 2. no 
10. Kitchen 1. full 2. efficiency 3. none

so....what else would you like to see that may or may not be included in the bulk text of a review, but is a very common attribute you would like to see on resort reviews from now on.


----------



## Ridewithme38

i think a drop down box specifying your relationship to that resort might be helpful


I.e. Owner, Exchange, Rental, (other?)


----------



## rickandcindy23

Ride has a good one.  It's important to know if the ownership at the resort has skewed the opinion.  

Date visited is important for crowd levels, so maybe crowd levels is important too (could you get a lounge chair by the pool, seems to be one people want to know).  

Parking or other fees.

Noisy units/ thin walls and floors


----------



## twinglez

Are the common areas maintained?
Pool area: abandoned towels picked up, towels available in specific area of high need throughout the day
Spa: used towels emptied container, supplies replenished
Game room: games working or often out of order


----------



## Bwolf

The type of Resort, the size of the Resort, and the activities nearby.  IIRC, the current rating system is skewed to give higher ratings to large "all-inclusive resorts" and that is unfair.

There are All-Inclusive resorts.

There are those near theme parks.

There are those near natural wonders (ie Ding Darling on Sanibel).

And, there may be other categories.  

----------------

Also, a drop box indicating whether the reviewer had a bad experience that would skew the rating.  If ownership may skew an opinion, certainly a bad experience that happened at or near the resort but may have nothing to do with the resort itself should be acknowledged as skewing the review.


----------



## kjsgrammy

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ride has a good one.  It's important to know if the ownership at the resort has skewed the opinion.
> 
> Date visited is important for crowd levels, so maybe crowd levels is important too (could you get a lounge chair by the pool, seems to be one people want to know).
> 
> Parking or other fees.
> 
> Noisy units/ thin walls and floors



Agree with Cindy on these review comments.


----------



## ace2000

A couple of optional categories such as opinions of nearby restaurants and also local things to do.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## MichaelColey

Grills: Gas or Charcoal, Qty, etc.

Room configuration: Number and size of beds in each bedroom, lockout or standalone, is one bathroom public, etc.

When I look through the text of reviews, I'm looking for things (either good or bad) that aren't standard and that I will care about.


----------



## MommaBear

Maybe a link to the reviewer's other reviews. That way you could tell whether they usually rate low or high. I never know with a negative review if this is the norm for this individual or if they really had a bad experience. Some people are just grumpy.


----------



## MommaBear

Oh- another thopught. Is there any way to recalibrate the rating scale once a resort has undergone a significant renovation or perhaps a change in management?


----------



## Elan

Washer/Dryer location? (in unit, on premises, etc).
  On site amenities? (bike rentals, tennis courts, golf course, game room, etc)
  Deck or other outside seating at unit?
  Grill? ( as Michael mentioned)

  In general, I'd like to see as many objective check boxes as possible so the review is as unbiased as possible, with spots for additional comments, where appropriate.


----------



## Ridewithme38

MichaelColey said:


> Room configuration: Number and size of beds in each bedroom



This is a good one! Its nice to know if a 2br has two beds in the 2nd bedroom or just one...Maybe that can just be a drop down with numbers like 2(4), 4(6), 6(6), etc.


----------



## Redrosesix

I definitely want to know if the unit has a deck - that's like another living room for me. Also, a studio is not a 1 bdrm - so the drop down menu should include studios as a possible choice. 

People who travel with kids are looking for something different than people who are looking for an adult resort. So I look for things like dhildren's activity programs to know whether it's family-friendly. I'd like to see activities grouped that way. Yes, some resorts claim to be great for everyone, but they're really not. 

Also interior vs exterior hallways and whether or not there are elevators in the building seem to be important factors especially for timeshares

Perhaps a link to guest photos of the resort (like photobucket?) - I don't base much on the photos taken by the resort although they are better than nothing


----------



## Passepartout

Parking. Free/pay? At the unit, central lot/garage? Is there enough?

Another internet option: Free in the lobby- or terminals provided- to go with free/pay/none in unit.

Sufficient tableware. Even for 2 of us, if there's just service for 4 we have to do dishes for each meal.

Jim


----------



## jaym

Agree with others regarding unit#, room size (1 or 2 bdrm.). I do like to know the overall specific unit condition, i.e., recently renovated or worn, maintenance required items, etc. 
Sometimes we hear that, in general, the resort commenced renovation activity but it may be completed in only some buildings or villas. Nice to know where.

Always like to hear how guests feel they were treated by resort staff.

 Also, I find comments from guest on ease or difficulty with check-in process and access to transportation, private such as resort operated shuttles on grounds, or public transportation like nearby bus stops (Aruba properties) and metro lines very informative.


----------



## Margariet

View from the unit: parking lot ! blind wall! or something else: pool, mountains, sea, nature, etc.


----------



## Catira

Nearby attractions, restaurants
Security


----------



## heathpack

Level/quality of service?  Is there poolside food/Bev service?  

On Site restaurant(s)?  If yes, how many?  What is the ambience of the restaurants- family friendly, romantic, fine dining, snack bar, etc?  Room service?

On site market or convenience store?  Approx pricing compared to local groceries (if known).  Logistics in getting to local grocery (shuttle, walk, drive rental car/take a cab).  

Is a rental car recommended at this locale?

Maybe a field to fill in favorite attractions visited during stay and/or restaurants.

Maybe a field to comment on whether a TS sales pitch was offered, what the "gift" was, how long the pitch took vs. how long it was supposed to take and how painful the process was.

Maybe a field with suggested room or building requests.


Totally agree with wifi and fees comments.


----------



## Laurie

Why you chose that destination and briefly what you did while there, along the lines of Catira's suggestion or in RCI's words, Best Nearby Attractions - and how convenient the resort was to those places.

Why you chose that specific resort among other possibilities near the same destination, and did it live up to your expectations?

Comfortable temperature-wise? (adequate heating +/or a/c)



Margariet said:


> View from the unit: parking lot ! blind wall! or something else: pool, mountains, sea, nature, etc.


I second that as well.


----------



## dwojo

The size of the group and age range. Size and type of unit. Bldg and unit number.


----------



## marmite

Redrosesix said:


> People who travel with kids are looking for something different than people who are looking for an adult resort. So I look for things like dhildren's activity programs to know whether it's family-friendly. I'd like to see activities grouped that way. Yes, some resorts claim to be great for everyone, but they're really not.



Yes, absolutely. I would love to know if it is kid-friendly or adult-oriented.


----------



## marmite

I doubt you would submit this through your form, but it would really be great if we had CURRENT room photos in there with dates (if that's even possible). From some of the photos, I can't tell if they are really old photos or if there has been a refurbishment done since. Tripadvisor photos often just have exterior and pool shots, or someone's kid sitting on the unmade bed... not quite what I want to see.


----------



## northwoodsgal

Internet is high in importance to us.  It would be nice to know not only what type is available, but if it's available only in the lobby or in each unit. 

Beyond that, I look for cleanliness and recommendations on places to eat and visit (especially sites that aren't normally listed in the tour books).  A good example is someone posted a few years ago about looking for the seals on the beach across from Hearst Castle in CA.  I would have never known about this otherwise and it was an incredible experience to watch the mothers and babies (January visit).


----------



## mecllap

Is there an icemaker in fridge?  Or ice machine near by?
Airport shuttle?  Or cost of cab ride to resort.  
Type and size of unit's outside area -- deck, patio?  Type/style of deck furniture.
Type and comfort of sofa-bed.  Is there room to leave it open, or does it have to be closed each day?
Number and size of beds (and comfort comments -- altho that is pretty subjective).
Is there anything that makes the resort special or extra fun -- big or little touches.
Ease of access:  elevators, distance to room, barriers, etc.
Parking info:  near/at units, fee or free, valet . . .
Luggage carts available?
Slide(s) at pool(s)?  Adult-size or just for kids?
Would you stay at this resort again, or look for a different one in the area?
What your favorite thing about this resort?  Least favorite?
Any additional fees/taxes at the resort?
And, ITA with all the internet access info.


----------



## regatta333

I like to see what exchange company was used to get into the resort and how far in advance it was requested and matched?


----------



## northwoodsgal

Regatta, good point!


----------



## hjp

Several have posted regarding nearby attractions, specifically restaurants.  This would be high on my list.  Onsite activities are not of interest to me but good restaurants in the area are.  

Also, cleanliness, condition of furnishings, and, most importantly, quality of the beds is important.


----------



## TUGBrian

remember for this first implementation, they will need to be items that can be asked as checkboxes for yes/no...or easy dropdown boxes.

for example these is a valid question we can easily insert into the page of submitting a review.

"Was this a week you got on exchange" y/n  
"is there wifi in the rooms?" "yes free / yes pay / no"  as drop down boxes

yadda yadda

(it can of course suggest to mention in the review text what you traded for to get it etc)


----------



## bobby

All extra fees; king or queen bed; do you need a car; the nearest airport so you can investigate ticket cost before requesting an exchange; hints to find hard to locate resorts, especially since some of us arrive in the dark.

Separate out the very useful tourist info gems like smaller tourist spots, hikes, boat trips, restaurants, etc. into a box that could be applied to all timeshares in the area, such as Aruba, Branson, Hilton Head, etc. Then we wouldn't have to read all the reviews for each resort in the area.


----------



## WinniWoman

I always want to know whether or not the outdoor pool (if there is one) is heated and when the outdoor pool is opened if it is in a seasonal area, like the Northeast. Sometimes the outdoor pools in the Northeast are not heated and are not opened as of Memorial Day as you might expect.


----------



## CoSkier

I like the checkboxes. Also: car necessity, bed quality, tourist recommendations. Thank you for asking.


----------



## DaveNV

Is there onsite parking? Fee to park? How much? At unit, or in an open parking area? How far from unit is parking? Etc, worded as you see fit.

Dave


----------



## Free2Roam

I think it will be very useful to read individual reviews regarding a lot of the things mentioned... things that may vary based on the traveler, age group, group size, unit, time of year (owner vs. exchanger/renter, specific unit info, cleanliness, opinions on resort activities, weather, exchange info, restaurant experiences, etc). But some suggestions (free wifi, parking, on-site amenities, etc) are usually resort-specific, not unit/week/vacation experience specific.  

Would it too much to implement some of the changes at the resort level since they won't vary? 

_(IT geek obsessed with normalized databases)_


----------



## buzglyd

Ages of adults and ages of kids.


----------



## MLR

*I second this one!!*



Ridewithme38 said:


> i think a drop down box specifying your relationship to that resort might be helpful
> 
> 
> I.e. Owner, Exchange, Rental, (other?)



So often, the reviewer RAVES about a unit location and you only get THAT location if you OWN. A renter may or may not get a prime location - depends on who they rent from and a TRADER may NEVER, EVER come close to those lovely, peaceful locations. 

I, for one, like to cook some meals - and find the quality of kitchen equipment sorely lacking. You may have GRANITE countertops and bent, burnt, disfigured cookware and spatulas that melt into your eggs :0( So, I always wish someone would mention the kitchen equipment and they rarely do.

Whether the resort caters to families or is better suited to older visitors - might be nice to know. 

But, for me - HOW YOU CAME TO BE THERE - own, rent, trade is #1 - because THAT tells us a lot.


----------



## VegasBella

All of the above!
Currently, things I want to know most are: full kitchen or not, size(s) of bath tub(s), size and shape of pool and whether or not it's heated, nearby hiking trails and running paths, beach access and ocean views if applicable, cleanliness of rooms, accessibility (walkin shower, stairs, etc). I'm also curious about the demographics of the clientele (is everyone white or is there a nice mix of ethnicities? Etc).


----------



## dtdt

Where you own, and what you traded for what you got!


----------



## csxjohn

A timeshare review should be about the timeshare and not the surrounding area.

If we're smart enough to use this forum we're smart enough to do searches to find places to eat and ways to entertain ourselves.

What I would like to see has already been mentioned, what kind of outdoor grills are available, internet access, and what is your relationship to the resort.


----------



## Elan

csxjohn said:


> A timeshare review should be about the timeshare and not the surrounding area.
> 
> If we're smart enough to use this forum we're smart enough to do searches to find places to eat and ways to entertain ourselves.
> 
> .



Exactly what I was going to say. With as many different requests as their have been in this thread, the most obvious ones to omit are those requesting information that can easily be found elsewhere.


----------



## Passepartout

dtdt said:


> Where you own, and what you traded for what you got!



You need to be a member to see the reviews in TUG.


----------



## jmroncamano

Dress code at the resort.

I was at a AI in cancun last year and by reading some reviews of the resort I found out that long pants for men were required in one of the restaurants.


----------



## JudyS

csxjohn said:


> A timeshare review should be about the timeshare and not the surrounding area.
> 
> If we're smart enough to use this forum we're smart enough to do searches to find places to eat and ways to entertain ourselves....





Elan said:


> Exactly what I was going to say. With as many different requests as their have been in this thread, the most obvious ones to omit are those requesting information that can easily be found elsewhere.


I agree with these above posts. If the review form asks too many questions, people won't want to fill it out. The reviews should stick to things that are about the resort itself.

Also, some of these questions, such as the resort's policy on giving preferred views to owners versus exchangers, would be difficult to address in a review because many people won't really know what the policy is -- it could be just luck that they got a good or bad view. That sort of question is better addressed by posting a thread on the forums. 

Also, don't current reviews ask if one is an owner? So, that is a feature the reviews could just keep.

Renovations are an important issue, so possibly this is something that could be addressed in a drop-box. Something like, "Recently renovated unit," "Unrenovated unit," "Don't know or N/A - no renovations in progress."


----------



## Kaelyn

*Resort Reviews*

Lots of good suggestions here, I'll add these.

1). I'm not really a fan of a/c, so whether or not there are ceiling fans, and in what rooms would be cool.  
2). Size & type of beds counts. i.e. 2 bedroom, sleeps 6, King, 2 twins, queen sofa-bed in LR. 
3). Carpet, "wood" or tile.
4). Are the "activities directors" photographers or other sales staff pushy? 
5) Did the staff give you a map of the resort/area, and tell you the best entry/exit for where you are? in smaller places this is no big deal, but at some of the bigger resorts, this would be helpful. Personally, I think all resorts should have an on-site map showing the Grills, restaurants, w/d, pool & spa amenities, etc., and another laminated copy in the room.
6). Public transport. does it exist? did you use it? what were gas prices?
7). People routinely say "things are expensive". ok, I would love a percentage relative to where you live. In HI, prices are about 10% above CA prices.  Anywhere in the Caribbean is about 25% higher than east coast.  CA is 10-15% higher than east coast.
8) Is there a nearby Farmer's Market? On HI, in Kona, there is one in the middle of town mixed in with the "flea market", GREAT produce, *very* fresh. The best pineapple & mangoes we had on that trip were what we bought there.

One last thing I'll add.... If you could download a form with all this on it, before you go, and take it with you, it would be helpful.


----------



## TUGBrian

Im not interested in making the review form super long and cumbersome...i just want to add a few checkboxes/drop down boxes to it for simple questions that would apply as useful info for ALL resorts.

important items (many mentioned above) should likely go into the text content of the review as it is.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...I came up with 10 quick and easy questions...and edited the first post.

let me know if these work for our first draft...or if there are some that are more important than others to swap out for.

note I just picked the ones that ive seen asked most often (not just in this thread).


1. Room/Unit # (free form box, optional entry)
2. internet access: 1. In Room free 2. in room paid 3. lobby only paid 4. lobby only free 5. none
3. room size: can use same dropdown box for our resale/rental form with studio/1br/2brlockout etc etc
4. Interval Type: drop down box for 1. owner 2. rental 3. exchange
5. Parking: 1. On Site Free 2. On Site paid 3. offsite parking only
6. laundry 1. in room 2. on site 3. none
7. Deck/Balcony in room 1. yes 2. no
8. Convenience store 1. on site 2. within walking distance 3. none
9. unexpected fees for visitors 1. yes 2. no
10. Kitchen 1. full 2. efficiency 3. none


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> ok...I came up with 10 quick and easy questions...and edited the first post.
> 
> let me know if these work for our first draft...or if there are some that are more important than others to swap out for.
> 
> note I just picked the ones that ive seen asked most often (not just in this thread).
> 
> 
> 1. Room/Unit # (free form box, optional entry)
> 2. internet access: 1. In Room free 2. in room paid 3. lobby only paid 4. lobby only free 5. none
> 3. room size: can use same dropdown box for our resale/rental form with studio/1br/2brlockout etc etc
> 4. Interval Type: drop down box for 1. owner 2. rental 3. exchange
> 5. Parking: 1. On Site Free 2. On Site paid 3. offsite parking only
> 6. laundry 1. in room 2. on site 3. none
> 7. Deck/Balcony in room 1. yes 2. no
> 8. Convenience store 1. on site 2. within walking distance 3. none
> 9. unexpected fees for visitors 1. yes 2. no
> 10. Kitchen 1. full 2. efficiency 3. none



I think the bed configuration is important to know, for example, king in master, queen in other or 2 doubles in other or 2 singles in other bedroom.

Not sure how you could put that in a drop down box or even if others think that's important.


----------



## npey

I'd like to see comments on the area or neighborhood the resort is located; is it in the middle of the action and/or in walking distance?  what kind of businesses are around? how far from the hotel is the beach or the slope? Sometimes I have to read 200 posts in TA to get this kind of information.


----------



## TUGBrian

maybe we can include all these other comments in a separate box for "review writing suggestions" that can be linked on each review page...or before they submit the review (kinda like the ad posting guidelines).

there are so many fabulous suggestions, and its just not feasible to get them all into simple checkboxes =)


----------



## Rent_Share




----------



## ace2000

How about a tab or link to be able to PM or email a question to all the previous reviewers of a particular resort?  Give the reviewer the option to opt-out of this feature when they post the review.  

Now that would be a great TUG benefit!


----------



## Elan

ace2000 said:


> How about a tab or link to be able to PM or email a question to all the previous reviewers of a particular resort?  Give the reviewer the option to opt-out of this feature when they post the review.
> 
> Now that would be a great TUG benefit!



  That's a really good idea.


----------



## TUGBrian

ace2000 said:


> How about a tab or link to be able to PM or email a question to all the previous reviewers of a particular resort?  Give the reviewer the option to opt-out of this feature when they post the review.
> 
> Now that would be a great TUG benefit!



this has existed since the beginning...its called "member help" on each review page.


----------



## MichaelColey

Some of what is being described might better go in something more like a formatted Wiki page for each resort, rather than in reviews.

I would agree that bedding configuration is pretty important.  To me, grills (gas/charcoal/none) is also important.

When talking about different unit sizes, it might be beneficial to include standalone vs. lockout, or to match it up with RCI/II unit descriptions/configurations.  For instance, I know that the Silverleaf resorts have a large number of different configurations 2/4/4, 2/4/6, 2/6/8, 2/8/8, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian

we can add pretty much anything to the "TUG DESCRIPTION" section on each resort for details that may or may not apply to the entire resort.

as of now its just being utilized for mostly the overall description of the resort itself taken from the resorts website (if applicable)

id certainly like to see a better use for it...we could even rename that tab to "Resort Information" for all I care if people would get more use out of that!


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> this has existed since the beginning...its called "member help" on each review page.


 
That's interesting.  Who are the members that would get that message?


----------



## TUGBrian

anyone who submitted a review and checked the box saying they were willing to answer questions about the resort from other members.


----------



## TUGBrian

I think we will move forward with this idea also...TBH the "rci description"  "ii description" and "tug description" are all a huge duplicate of information and waste of space we could rather use for more valid info about the resort.

look for some changes to this section soon...and i hope to make it easy for all of you to populate the fields with info about the resort!


----------



## MichaelColey

A Wiki concept, whether anyone (or members, anyway) can update information and see who changed one, would be great for that area.  Standard sections and fields could really help.

Take a look at how RCI, II and various travel sites group things, and the types of information they provide, combined with the types of information we like to know about.


----------



## TUGBrian

while I dont disagree that would be handy...with as much moderation that is required just to keep things "non advertising" on the forums...id go crazy trying to maintain that on the review pages =)

once we get the overall template changed (merging the rci/ii descriptions) and renaming the "tug description" areas....ill have a link that will let any member quickly and easily fill out a box with what they want added/updated to the review page and itll go directly to the review manager for addition.

I think itll work out nicely!

we can also go through and pick through old reviews for valid info as well to put in the standardized section of "overall resort specific info".

wont be an overnight task for sure =)


----------



## JudyS

npey said:


> I'd like to see comments on the area or neighborhood the resort is located; is it in the middle of the action and/or in walking distance?  what kind of businesses are around? how far from the hotel is the beach or the slope? Sometimes I have to read 200 posts in TA to get this kind of information.


Google Maps can provide some of this information, especially by using Streetview. It's very useful for things like telling how far a walk it is to the beach. I think Google Maps works better than a review for this, because what one person thinks is a "short walk" may be what another person sees as a "strenuous hike."


----------



## VegasBella

TUGBrian said:


> 1. Room/Unit # (free form box, optional entry)
> 2. internet access: 1. In Room free 2. in room paid 3. lobby only paid 4. lobby only free 5. none 6. other [describe]
> 3. room size: can use same dropdown box for our resale/rental form with studio/1br/2brlockout etc etc
> 4. Interval Type: drop down box for 1. owner 2. rental 3. exchange4. guest
> 5. Parking: 1. On Site Free 2. On Site paid 3. offsite parking only
> 6. laundry 1. in room 2. on site 3. none
> 7. Deck/Balcony in room 1. yes 2. no
> 8. Convenience store 1. on site 2. within walking distance 3. none
> 9. unexpected fees for visitors 1. yes 2. no
> 10. Kitchen 1. full 2. efficiency 3. none


11. Cleanliness rate from 1-5
12. Resort staff friendliness/helpfulness rate from 1-5
13. Pool (can choose multiple options) 1. family-friendly 2. separate adult and kids 3. no pool 4. suitable for lap swimming (at least 25 yrds long) 5. heated year-round 6. indoor etc. or maybe just a box for comments

Also, I'd make all those optional. Some people don't use or don't remember certain aspects.

---
Could we also add a section about booking rules to the resort information section? That could really help prospective owners.


----------



## TUGBrian

JudyS said:


> Google Maps can provide some of this information, especially by using Streetview. It's very useful for things like telling how far a walk it is to the beach. I think Google Maps works better than a review for this, because what one person thinks is a "short walk" may be what another person sees as a "strenuous hike."



we have incorporated google maps into the resort reviews already, is a link on each review page that will load the google map of the address of the resort.


----------



## bobpark56

*Some forn of relative ranking*

Perhaps: "Of all the resorts you have stayed at, how many (a) rank higher, and (b) rank lower...in terms of your desire to return"

This should perhaps be qualified somewhat as to couples, families, seniors, etc.


----------



## JudyS

TUGBrian said:


> we have incorporated google maps into the resort reviews already, is a link on each review page that will load the google map of the address of the resort.


Very helpful, thanks! (And that makes it easier for people who want to know how far it is to the beach, etc.)


----------



## TUGBrian

it does seem a bit "glitchy" for international resorts...still trying to work that bug out.


----------



## DaveNV

bobpark56 said:


> Perhaps: "Of all the resorts you have stayed at, how many (a) rank higher, and (b) rank lower...in terms of your desire to return"
> 
> This should perhaps be qualified somewhat as to couples, families, seniors, etc.




While I agree with you in concept, I think a rating like that is highly subjective.  Someone who has been into timesharing for twenty years will have a greater perspective than someone who's been at it only a handful of years.  Similarly, one who stays at Marriotts and Hiltons will have a very different view than someone who stays at lower-quality resorts.  It's a tough thing to quantify.

Dave


----------



## MichaelColey

TUGBrian said:


> while I dont disagree that would be handy...with as much moderation that is required just to keep things "non advertising" on the forums...id go crazy trying to maintain that on the review pages =)


That's why I was thinking a Wiki format would be even better.  It would take the moderation of the resort info off the shoulders of the moderators and place it on the community.  And you know how much time many of us spend here.


----------



## Ridewithme38

IMO,



> 4. Interval Type: drop down box for 1. owner 2. rental 3. exchange 4. guest



Should go first, i know if the review was written by an owner i'm going to skip right over the vaguely hidden advertisement/puff piece and go to a review that was written by someone without a financial interest in getting as many positive reviews out as possible


----------



## bjones9942

I'm also a fan of having a radio button selecting one of these:  AI Mandatory, AI Optional, No AI.  The comments re: bed sizes is also important to many.

As a member who does not belong to RCI or II, I appreciate duplication.  Yes, I can see basics at RCI, but this is where I spend my time.

Having check boxes to select resort amenities would be nice.  Dates on photos would also be nice.  I disagree about including area features - one of my units is at a resort that is beachfront in an area where beach access is the norm.  Being able to check a box saying that would be helpful.

History for MF's, presented table style, would be helpful in seeing what kind of increases apply to a resort I'm thinking about buying at.


----------



## TUGBrian

Ok this is now live!!!

I need some of you to go in and fill out some NEW reviews and test out our new system!

note that all of the fields are (should) be optional, so you dont actually have to check a box or choose from the list if it doesnt apply or you dont remember!

(also note these fields are hidden on reviews that dont have them input in, so all older reviews will remain the way they are, only these features will show up on new reviews from today on)


as the reviews come in ill approve them and post links to a few so people can see =)


----------



## TUGBrian

first example to come in for wyndham old town alexandria

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=52affc42-21a8-4190-aece-2f9666fa68ad

can see the user inputs at the top of the review...this would be appended to each review submitted (based on what was selected of course)


----------



## TUGBrian

another new one today for Tropic Shores...im liking the details added at the top!

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=8158e647-2454-43b7-ac36-5edd75e00bb7


----------



## csxjohn

I like the new info also.

A lot of info without reading someones trip diary.  I can see where this will be very useful both for looking into transactions and looking into staying at that resort.


----------



## VegasBella

TUGBrian said:


> Ok this is now live!!!
> 
> I need some of you to go in and fill out some NEW reviews and test out our new system!


I'm happy to test it but it would have to be a fake review just testing the user experience. Would that be helpful?


----------



## DeniseM

VegasBella said:


> I'm happy to test it but it would have to be a fake review just testing the user experience. Would that be helpful?



No - because then someone would have to go in and delete your review.


----------



## TUGBrian

no need for fake reviews, plenty have come in that include the new info.

its working out just fine!


----------



## easyrider

Ridewithme38 said:


> IMO,
> 
> 
> 
> Should go first, i know if the review was written by an owner i'm going to skip right over the vaguely hidden advertisement/puff piece and go to a review that was written by someone without a financial interest in getting as many positive reviews out as possible



Owners at many resorts do get treated better than ex-changers. This might be why the reviews from owners are often better than people trading. People that rent from an owner would get better rooms than traders so this group of renters might be added as a source, such as rented from an owner.

One topic that has concerned me in the past is the resort surrounding area and crime. An example are resorts in Mexico where there are a handful that are outside of resort areas that don't receive as much protection as resorts in the resort zones. When we went to San Francisco for our first trip Denise had suggestions of where not to go especially after dark. That was really helpful.



Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

information like that we can glean out of the existing reviews and place in the new "Resort Information" section that will replace the "RCI/II/TUG descriptions section.

should make for a much more useful review page overall!


----------



## csxjohn

Brian, just wondering how long it usually takes for a review to be posted?  I submitted a new one Fri. to try to help get the new format rolling and got the email acknowledgment but still don't see the review.

It was for French Lick Springs Villas in French Lick, Indiana.


----------



## TUGBrian

up to the review manager mostly...they are volunteers and usually log in on weekends to publish reviews etc.

I also go in on mondays and publish any outstanding ones.


----------



## pedro47

The new format looks great.


----------

